# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Pump Problems

## Chris Florusse

Hi
I just wanted to let other pool owners know of my experience with XXX pumps. I had a low flow problem with my pool filtration system. I suspected the pump may be at fault so I brought it to XXX pumps to check it out. Despite the fact the pump is only four years old and was not making an unusual noise and was starting normally, they determined it needed new bearings, impellor, capacitor and mechanical seal. When the work was complete I picked it up and reinstalled it. Nothing had changed so I investigated further and eventually found the check valve in the pump discharge was faulty. A piece had broken off and lodged in the pipe between the pump and the filter, which blocked the flow.Not only did XXX not fix the check valve they also did not mention a piece had broken off. It would have saved me a lot of trouble diagnosing the problem. They did however charge me for work which probably was'nt required. When I contacted them about the issue, the manager was extremely rude. He was yelling at me and insisting it was not his problem. He then told me to take the problem to the pump manufacturer and hung up.
I suspect he was so aggresive because he was caught out.  *EDITED POST*

----------


## Uncle Bob

And they possibly didn't do half the work they charged for. Just like most car servicing outfits.
So who's xxx ? Some sexy pump retailer?  :Wink:

----------

